# My pet dove/pigeon is inactive



## Anjelika (Aug 5, 2017)

I found it 1 week ago and was dong well but now it just stays in one place closes its eyes and sleeps alot


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is his appetite? Poop? Could you pls post a photo? Thanks!


----------



## Anjelika (Aug 5, 2017)

*Sure but It will take sometime cause it just pooped*



cwebster said:


> How is his appetite? Poop? Could you pls post a photo? Thanks!


It's so liquidy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old is it and where did you find it?


----------

